# im new and want to see your horses...



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Here's my boy: a registered American Saddlebred named Spanish Gallion. aka Gally


----------



## KaylaJoAndBessTheBeast (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is my 2yr. old Belgian x Standardbred filly. Her name is Bess. 

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn287/kaylawright_2011/2009_0613BessandJojo0002-1.jpg

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn287/kaylawright_2011/2009_0613BessandJojo0003.jpg


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is Ethan my 14 year old Saddlebred cross.



















This is Eric. My newly acquired semi-rescue twelve year old Saddlebred. I have only had him for one weeks so I don't have any good photos of him.























This is Keegan. I do not own him, I am however his photographer. He is owned by Emily Jewell, of Trails End Ranch. I am kind of like his Internet Public Relations Manager, so here is a few of Keegan. Keegan is a six year old Friesian stallion sired by Jorrit 363.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is my QHx ASH mare Lena, where abouts in Aus are you? I'm in South West NSW


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Rejoice, the attack of the mini*

Here is my BIG warmblood. She stands a full whopping 33 inches :lol:

She's a registered Miniature Pony.




















This is her with her buddy who happens to be another paint. They are in the starvation pen...tho as you can see there is a reason why she is there :lol:


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

This is my 7 year old Paint mare, Dancing In The Rain 










This is my Registered Mini, Fortora Farms Grey Arrow. 16 month old stud colt 










And them together hehe


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is my girl Ellie. I bought her two weeks ago and I love her! She is a 19 year old thoroughbred mare and stands 16.1hh tall.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

This is my APHA breeding stock gelding Scout, he is 2 yrs old and my sweety. I don't use him for anything special except for being my friend and trail rides more when he is of age.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

My 1 year old shetlander welsh cross Breezer









my 14 year old welsh mare, Silke, also the mother of Breezer









my 7 year old dutch warmblood mare, Vienna








(I love my horses so much )


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have 2 geldings! 
This is Romeo. He is my gaming horse. I got him March 16, 2008. He is a grade QH. He is 13 y/o
























And this is Pinto Bean. He is a grade Paint gelding. I got him last month. I am retraining him, and hopefully will be showing him next year. (I want to do pleasure and halter classes with him...)he is 5 y/o


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

*Here are my two*

Hi, this is my APHA Rudy. he is two and a half and in training right now. He is also for sale. He has two blue eyes with eye liner =)










and then my appendix Freddy


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Love seeing those pictures of your paint, they are so stunning! Can't see you have issues selling him.


----------



## dustytrail01 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my boy.. 7 year old Norwegian Fjord/Quarter Horse.. Love him to bits


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

My boy, Sundance...


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

This is Cricket. She's my six-year-old Appendix mare. 





















My new girth and helmet come in the mail tomorrow, so I'm hoping to ride her this weekend. As you can see, she's very tolerant of all the stupid things I make her do =P She's a sweet heart. 

This is Rosy, the burro. Unfortunately she'll be leaving for a new home soon =( She's my little angel










And this is Shrek and Ninja! They arent mine, but their owner is my best friend, so I'm considerd their aunt. They are my neph-horses. 










Handsome boys. Cricket's big cousins. lol 

Your horses are lovely!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Onyx




























Willow


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

This is Lilly Storm. She is my 1 yr old AQHA filly.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum aussie jumper! 

Here is my horse Sandie...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oops geez not real sure how my photos came through side by side like that, sorry to stretch out the page!!! :-(


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Does it count if I ride him all the time? I might be leasing him in the fall soon so here he is  :
Thumper (reg. name Footloose) is a 11-year-old Thoroughbred/Mini cross. He is 15.3hh. He's known as "Tumps" at the barn .


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

This is On Island Time (Ben) my 4 year old OTTB. He's 16.3hh, we do hunters









Painter, my QH cross. He's 15hh and he's 8. He's for sale (hopefully sold...)









Trump, my parents lease him. He's a 10 year old 16.2 OTTB.









Dyllon, 17.1hh warmblood cross, 14 years old. My parents bought him 10 days ago


----------

